# MAN 7L16/24 gensets - any thoughts?



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

I've just taken over a ship with 3 of these engines. They're 'interesting', to say the least. I've worked with many different B&W/Holeby/MAN offerings over the years, but these are going to be a challenge, I suspect. I was surprised to see that the only monitoring on each cylinder is a single thermocouple, and there is no method of checking peak pressures either, so we are operating very much 'in the dark' as far as balancing the units to deliver even power outputs is concerned. Does anyone else have experience of them? They operate (by design) on HFO too, so I suspect that fuel pump/injector wear may be an issue, especially if the previous operators' staff weren't particularly careful with fuel treatment (EEK)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

For monitoring any marine "Diesel" engine I can recommend Digitec's Dieseltune can't link from my phone but Google will lead you to it


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Duncan. Thanks for that, but as I say, there's no way of checking peak pressures - no indicator cocks, by design  . They don't like hot and humid ambient conditions - OK, no diesel does, but these appear to be really bad. To me, the turbochargers and charge air coolers don't appear to be big enough. They're all being overhauled and cleaned before we go into service, but I wondered if anyone else on here had sailed on them.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Mark,
When in doubt, consult CC Pounder for an insight! I have no experience with these engines either.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

The latest edition is available online to download by the way.
Dave


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks, makko. These beasties have a bit of a reputation, I understand, hence my interest in other folks'experiences. Looks like another week or so before we are ready to sail - the MAN men are wanting to do a lot more testing and inspections before we get the OK from them.


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

You are fortunate to have the MAN technicians on board - Suggest you make good use of them to answer your queries and other concerns you might have. 
It is not often one gets such an opportunity.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Jim S said:


> You are fortunate to have the MAN technicians on board - Suggest you make good use of them to answer your queries and other concerns you might have.
> It is not often one gets such an opportunity.


Well said, Jim. Squeeze them like lemons!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know. If MANTRONIC is also involved you might as well reserve a cabin.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello again, chaps. Yes, the squeezing is already in operation - and it is proving to be very useful and illuminating  

Will comment further as the repair period progresses, but one admission already is that my initial thoughts about these engines being very "delicate" were well founded. It will be interesting to see what performance improvements have been made after the rebuilds are completed.


----------



## cargil48 (Sep 11, 2013)

Any progress in the meantime, Mark? Would be interesgting to hear from you on this subject. 
Best regards,
Carlos


----------

